# Likewise an oil painting I have had mid 70's



## HBL (Feb 15, 2021)

I have tried tracking the artwork myself. The artist is known, but cannot locate any information on this actual painting.
Artist is Kenneth Rowell. Painting is titled Charred Plumage. Size 1220mm x 920mm. Came into my possession mid-70's. 
Can anyone throw any light?
Thanks.


----------

